
Beam: A Distributed Knowledge Graph Store - vlod
https://www.ebayinc.com/stories/blogs/tech/beam-a-distributed-knowledge-graph-store/
======
mikece
The name conflicts with BEAM, the Erlang/Elixir VM.

URL:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BEAM_(Erlang_virtual_machine)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BEAM_\(Erlang_virtual_machine\))

